# Texting back the romance plan



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Has anyone heard of this? The guy was on Rachel ray and I keep seeing ads for it on Facebook. He claims he can teach you to text your man to get them to be more romantic and to appreciate you more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I have heard of it, checked the website, and they want you to PAY for text ideas. Sorry, but I'm sure any of us can just use our imagination to do the same thing. Plus, some of the sample texts were just so frigging CHEESY. I'm talking major _fromage_...

'...I was thinking of the way you just blew my mind last night...I can't wait to blow yours tonight...'

Give me a break. If I texted that to my husband, he'd probably think it was meant for someone else!


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> I have heard of it, checked the website, and they want you to PAY for text ideas. Sorry, but I'm sure any of us can just use our imagination to do the same thing. Plus, some of the sample texts were just so frigging CHEESY. I'm talking major _fromage_...
> 
> '...I was thinking of the way you just blew my mind last night...I can't wait to blow yours tonight...'
> 
> Give me a break. If I texted that to my husband, he'd probably think it was meant for someone else!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Mine probably would to!!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lmao. 
It's really difficult for me to get my h to talk about sex via text. The one time it worked was when I told him I had a sexual dream about him. Other than that I feel like he just turns his sexuality off when he's at work. Maybe he's afraid of other people seeing a boner. 
I did see part of the site talked about how guys think after the have you that they don't have to do anything anymore to impress you. I would really like to figure out how to get around that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mindful Coach (Sep 15, 2011)

Sit down out of the bedroom and tell him that you need more romance and exactly how you need it. Men show romance differently and for him, he may feel he is being loving to go to work everyday and have no idea that you could be unhappy. "Honey, when you do this......, it makes me feel like this......" could be enough to give him a clue, or you may have to be more direct, "I can't possibly be in the mood for sex when I am not getting ........, could you please ..........? to help me get and stay in the mood more often?", could work too.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

'slip me the big one tonight'


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha no I'm the one who wants sex more often! I think he was really trying to "get" me and when we moved in together his libido went way down. I'm trying to do 180 things to make him see that I'm interesting and I'm working on myself. I wish there was a married woman sex book!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

So do i...although I have a feeling it would involve pushing me toward strapping on a toolbelt, and helping him renovate the house.

Renovations. My husband's REAL turn on!!!

Maybe we should write our own MWSL...Lord knows we need it. And there's nothing of the sort out there. (that I've found)


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ha no I'm the one who wants sex more often! I think he was really trying to "get" me and when we moved in together his libido went way down. I'm trying to do 180 things to make him see that I'm interesting and I'm working on myself. I wish there was a married woman sex book!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh god...you might have hit the nail on the head. We're buying a house and he's salivating planning the renovations! 
"oh baby I can't wait to get home and smell the sawdust and the drywall...."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Don't totally dismiss it - I'm talking to you Candi. My AP introduced me to this with text exactly like that - and much more. Clearly it worked as she got me to partake in an EA with her. I was shocked by how effective it was. Enough so that post d day I told my wife it was something we had to try and she would just have to get over where it came from. My wife and I enjoy it, and tease back and forth pretty often. It's really just advanced flirting but it's fun.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't know what do anymore. I'm to the point where I'm just so turning down the thermostat that he came on to my tonight I seriously wasn't in the mood.
I'm tired to being the agressor, I'm tired of being the one who is always ready. At the same time I'm so not into punishing or being like "see how I felt, this is how it feels" I hate that I have to diminish by sexuality but this is it. This is what it has come to. 
I have to be true to myself. There's only so much you can do until you just feel like ok is that just me? 
Damn I just hate being punishing or passive aggressive. Maybe this is what he needs. It kind of makes me mad that this is what he needs, to be turned down.
I'm so confused. I feel worn down in a lot of ways. Like he doesn't think I should masturbate, he doesn't want to have sex with more than like once a week anymore, I just feel cut off. 
I hate this and I don't know what to do. I feel like he's really a prude and cut off from a lot of his own sexuality. It was like we met, and it was all free and crazy and at some point (when we moved in) he decided that part was over. 
I'm seriously tired of thinking about it. 
Ok so turning down the thermostat....we printed out the emotional needs quiz and I filled mine out but he doesn't feel like it. Do I just not talk about it? And we talked about going to mc he doesn't seem that concerned with finding someone to go to. So do I just not press it so I am turning down the thermostat or do I press it because I love him and I want this relationship to work?


----------

